# Playgroup and Foreign Language Schools



## jwall (Nov 28, 2010)

Can anyone give me information on primary and preschools that do other languages other than German


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

I am a bit confused by your post and also because you live near Paris. Do you mean in Germany or France? And do you mean what other languages they teach or what languages they teach in? Here in Germany, I know of English and Japanese schools that teach in their own native languages but I am sure there are others.


----------



## jwall (Nov 28, 2010)

Yes while I live in Paris, we are looking at prehaps moving to Germany and I am interested in different language playgroups or schools other than german. I just want to see my options. If you can send on links that would be great


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

jwall said:


> Yes while I live in Paris, we are looking at prehaps moving to Germany and I am interested in different language playgroups or schools other than german. I just want to see my options. If you can send on links that would be great


Well, the biggest around here in Frankfurt is the International School
Frankfurt International School

There are others:
Metropolitan School Frankfurt gGmbH
Erasmus-Schule und Kindergarten - Erasmus

There is also a French school
LYCEE FRANCAIS VICTOR HUGO - FRANCFORT/MAIN - V2.0

But it will cost you. If your children are still young why not put them in the local German schools? I know a work colleague who is regretting not doing that earlier in his children's schooling.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

jwall said:


> Yes while I live in Paris, we are looking at prehaps moving to Germany and I am interested in different language playgroups or schools other than german. I just want to see my options. If you can send on links that would be great



In the bigger cities there are bilingual 'European Schools', in Berlin there are several German-English primary and secondary schools, as well as German-Spanish, German-French, German-Russian... These are state schools that do not require you to pay tuition and slots for native speakers of the non-German language are usually available.

e.g.:

Charles-Dickens-GS

Oh, there you are, found a list of all the primary schools. Turns out, we also have Polish, Greek, Italian and Turkish to offer 

Staatliche Europaschulen (SESB) in Berlin 



Then, you also have all sorts of (expensive) private schools.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

This might also help, the nurseries/pre-schools are sort of mixed in:

Bilinguale Deutsch-Englische Kindergärten und Grundschulen / English-German Children Daycare, preschools and primary schools - Berlin

Just look for 'Kindergarten'. Where it says 'parent initiative', quite a bit of parent involvement will be required (cleaning, cooking...) this might not be suitable if both parents are working full time.

I just realised you might be interested in French:

http://www.mundoazul.de/?option=com_content&view=article&id=89&Itemid=221:berlin-kita-franzoesisch

The bilingual French-German preschool in Afrikanische Strasse is state funded and excellent. So are the primary and secondary schools.


----------

